# Cant believe some people !!!!!!!!! Alum creek



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Fished Alum today and after waiting 45 minutes or so for our turn to load the boat back up we were finally next in line. My 74 year old father in law went to get the truck and back down the ramp so I could drive on. Like I said he is older and yes he had trouble but he finally got it down there ( maybe took 3 minutes), anyway I start driving toward the trailer and I see this AHOLE in a Bronco trying to back his boat in beside our trailer. I am half way on when I started yelling what are you doing ( and so were other people) ??? I had to throw the boat in reverse and start backing off and we still hit boats, I damn near hit the dock trying to back away , and one of the guys that was yelling said "damn amateurs" !!!!!!!!!!!! He was so close my father in law couldn't even open the door on the truck !! Did I mention he was in the water with his trailer and there wasn't even anyone in it to drive it off ?? What a looser and I do remember what you were driving , the only thing that saved your a** today was my gentleman father in law telling me to let it go, next time you WILL get a lesson in dock educate I promise you that !


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

What do you expect? The best thing to do at a boat ramp on a holiday weekend is sit back and watch. There is no fish that is worth the frustration and inevitable rise in blood pressure.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Amen Bottombouncer, first and last time for me there on ANY weekend period ! Never again


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

stanimals2, your father-in-law is a smart man....... Don't let one person ruin your whole day or holiday. 90 +% of the people on Alum are great people. I don't like it on weekends either but sometimes its fun in the coves.

By the way, we try to hit Alum on week-days.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

And that is why I stayed away from Alum. I am not a patient person and I just don't put myself through the idiots.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds to me like the guy was drunk.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

We live near Alum and frequently go over on Sunday evening to watch the show. Best free entertainment around. Best one was when a guy and his wife and 3 kids and a yappy dog were loading a pontoon boat. The woman with kids onboard was having trouble driving the boat onto the trailer so the guy had to show his skill. Leaving the van with motor running and windows up for AC. He got it on the trailer but the yappy dog in the van happened to hit the door lock and you can imagine the rest of the story.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My Son went there yesterday with some friends for a picnic, no way I was coming within miles of it.


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

lmao, this is awesome. sorry about your luck with that jerk. this is good info if i ever venture that way.


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

that place is loaded with Idiots - galena ramp was a zoo yesterday. took me an hour to get out yesterday afternoon. Some people should not be allowed to own boats

one guy pulled up to the loading dock and let his wife hold onto the boat while he went to get his trailor - they blocked a middle lane for at least 30 minutes.

another guy was parking his rig after just putting his pontoon on the lake and hit another trailer, bent his wheel well good and which was rubbing his tire - pulled out and never left a note on the trailer he hit. He pulled around and was using his boat wench to try to pull the damaged wheel well off the tire so it wasn't rubbing. don't know if it caused any damage to the trailer he hit.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Were there any guys using the holiday weekend as a time to teach their wife how to back a trailer or power load? I love those guys!!!


----------



## smkd43074 (May 27, 2014)

It's amazing the stuff that you see at the boat ramp that grinds my gears. I guess I was fortunate enough to grow up around boating as a kid, and I was taught correctly. Rule #1 at the boat ramp....have all of your equipment ready and boat loaded with all of the gear out of the vehicle prior to getting to the ramp. 

I waited in line 30 minutes on Saturday afternoon @ Cheshire to pull my boat out. I watched this one particular couple, and how their boat was still tied down to the trailer, and the plug wasn't in. They got to the ramp, backed half-way down, and then proceeded to get out of their vehicle, take the straps off the boat, put the plug in, and then take another five minutes loading coolers, minnow buckets, poles, etc. into their boat. THEY HAD JUST SAT IN LINE FOR 30 MINUTES. I don't understand. I know there aren't regulations regarding loading/unloading at the ramp, but come on all...we have unwritten, gentlemen's agreements that we should all abide by. It's becoming much crazier at the ramps and on the water. There seems to be a lot of rookies out there that were never taught, and don't have much common sense.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

I love watching the idiots, but I've also helped more than a few ppl at the ramp. When's its clear they don't really know what they're doing, I'll lend a hand where I can. IMO, it's better than sitting they're stewing about it. Plus, next time they'll be better at it.... At least that's my theory


----------



## CrappieTracker (May 5, 2014)

Hey here's a question regarding ramp rules. When you are parked and you are trying to get out to get in line to get ur boat out what is the rule, do you drive all the way around to the very end or do you allow yourself to get in line when you can? Like when they are not In their vehicles, shooting the breeze with god knows who and let a large space come between the person in front of them. 

I saw the yesterday and some guy and his wife got all bent out of shape when I guy pulled out and got in line. He was saying the rule is you drive around to the back. But I say stay the heck in ur truck and move when the line moves 

Thoughts??


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

I live on Lake Erie but have fished Alum alot. I was lucky to have grand father teach me what to do when at the ramp.
I for two years off and on would place a sign at the prep area stating want to learn what to do when unloading your boat stop here. I had two boy scouts with me and we would take the time to show what was needed as safety equipment , what to do to prepare for dropping your boat in and also what to do when reloading. We didn't charge, but if someone wanted to make a donation to our Boy Scout troopl we accepted it.
Little did I know the benefits that would follow, first of all most had questions on what do to and how to be ready when in line. I would always suggest when in line your in line so pay attetion as to your line up.
We would walk the boater to the ramp and explain what and how to line up the trailer for launching.
I met so many nice people that since then have recieved discounts on so many things when shopping and I was remembered that I helped them besides we made alot of money for campouts with my local troop.

Most folks were so nice and they wanted to learn but were afraid to ask for help. This gave them the change to say they wanted to support our boys, but in the final count they recieved the knowledge needed to not be afraid.
Just a thought for those daring enough to share their knowledge with others.
Good fishing,
JimG


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

That's why I put in at 6ish and off the water by noon. I thought may be too late but 3 mins to put in and maybe 12 to load up. Longest wait was I parked too close to the loading lane and couldn't get trailer out of parking space right away

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for letting me vent guys, I have cooled down considerable since last night ! Man was I pi**ed when I got home last night, there just wasn't any sense in his action and he is damn lucky neither boat was damaged or anyone hurt. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

It was Nut central down on the Ohio River yesterday, I wont go into details but it involved us on the river, almost getting rammed by the same jetski twice, and us having to lift our anchored lines up and over this idiot who was at the back of our anchored boat asking us for directions, needless to say he was beyond inebriated....he thought the entrance to the GMR was the whitewater and that's where he needed to get too, Im pretty sure he is still out there asking for directions today...

Salmonid


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

CrappieTracker said:


> Hey here's a question regarding ramp rules. When you are parked and you are trying to get out to get in line to get ur boat out what is the rule, do you drive all the way around to the very end or do you allow yourself to get in line when you can? Like when they are not In their vehicles, shooting the breeze with god knows who and let a large space come between the person in front of them.
> 
> I saw the yesterday and some guy and his wife got all bent out of shape when I guy pulled out and got in line. He was saying the rule is you drive around to the back. But I say stay the heck in ur truck and move when the line moves
> 
> ...


If im ready to drop my boat and others in line are still getting ready. If room i pass themthats what rigging lanes are for. And most definitly ill pass somebody not paying attention to get my boat.im not rude,but also not bashfull.if the ramp has 2 lanes i have no problem slideing in next to some one,but also understand some people are not that comfortable backing a boat right next to another rig. And like others if i see some one haveing issues i offer a hand assuming there new. Everyone has to learn weather it be a holiday weekend or not.

Lol and yes it is very entertaining sitting at a busy boat ramp and just watching. Ill go to buckeye on a summer weekend and buegill/crappie fish the ramp area and just watch...


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

CrappieTracker said:


> Hey here's a question regarding ramp rules. When you are parked and you are trying to get out to get in line to get ur boat out what is the rule, do you drive all the way around to the very end or do you allow yourself to get in line when you can? Like when they are not In their vehicles, shooting the breeze with god knows who and let a large space come between the person in front of them.
> 
> I saw the yesterday and some guy and his wife got all bent out of shape when I guy pulled out and got in line. He was saying the rule is you drive around to the back. But I say stay the heck in ur truck and move when the line moves
> 
> ...


You would get in line at the end of the main line of people that are in their trucks waiting to move up. But even if some dude is being a bit lax on moving his truck/trailer up in line, imagine how all the people feel behind him waiting patiently in their vehicles if you cut in line just due to someone creating a small gap?

If people are in the boat prep areas off to the side and they are parked and preparing their boat for launching, that's OK to pass them. That's why there is a pull off area so they aren't blocking traffic to the ramp.

Your question is a good one, and I'm not criticizing you but since you asked...yes, I believe you were in the wrong cutting into the line. No biggie-now you know.

Best advice was already posted though...stay away from alum on any holiday weekend! Extra bad ramp traffic even on normal weekends now with Hollenback close. Not worth the stress! I fished alum on Friday for that very reason (to avoid the ramp stress!)


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Saugeye I understand exactly what you are are talking about but after reading your reply you also know the difference between backing in beside some one safely and being a total irresponsible jackass like this guy was ! My father in law doesnt like confrontation anymore and I dont always want him to see into my past, over the years I have learned for the most part to control my temper but I swear had my father in law not been there I probably would have yanked him through his window. It shouldnt have to be like that !


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

JimG said:


> I live on Lake Erie but have fished Alum alot. I was lucky to have grand father teach me what to do when at the ramp.
> I for two years off and on would place a sign at the prep area stating want to learn what to do when unloading your boat stop here. I had two boy scouts with me and we would take the time to show what was needed as safety equipment , what to do to prepare for dropping your boat in and also what to do when reloading. We didn't charge, but if someone wanted to make a donation to our Boy Scout troopl we accepted it.
> Little did I know the benefits that would follow, first of all most had questions on what do to and how to be ready when in line. I would always suggest when in line your in line so pay attetion as to your line up.
> We would walk the boater to the ramp and explain what and how to line up the trailer for launching.
> ...


Very nice post JimG.... Your grandfather (was/is) a very smart and patient man. Keep on passing that info down the line.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

stanimals2 said:


> Saugeye I understand exactly what you are are talking about but after reading your reply you also know the difference between backing in beside some one safely and being a total irresponsible jackass like this guy was ! My father in law doesnt like confrontation anymore and I dont always want him to see into my past, over the years I have learned for the most part to control my temper but I swear had my father in law not been there I probably would have yanked him through his window. It shouldnt have to be like that !


LOl we all have been there...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

stanimals2 said:


> Amen Bottombouncer, first and last time for me there on ANY weekend period ! Never again


the only solution is go real early and stay late.....otherwise stay at home on the weekends ,but with your older partner that wouldn't be an option


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

try hoover instead better fishing and less trouble probly be right up your inlaws alley,just watch out for the OSU womens row team!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sometimes idiots are out through the week as well...

Used to fish Griggs through the week. My fishing partner and I would alternate taking his rig then mine. We would get up there right at 4pm. leaving straight from work.

We got there one evening and there was no one else in sight. After we prepped to launch my partner gets in his truck and proceeds to pull up and back down to launch. I am standing down by the dock. Next thing ya know, a guy in a really nice older Buick Riviera pulling an even nicer Ski Nautique pulls up real fast next to my partners truck. This guy was in a real hurry.

They both started backing at the same time and all of a sudden, the Nautique starts cutting in behind my partners boat. I hollered and at the same time, my partner hits his brakes. We both thought this guy had just mis-cut his trailer, would see his mistake, stop and pull back up out of the way. 
Nope, he kept cutting his rig right into the same slip we were putting in at. Mind you, if I remember correctly, there were 4 slips there and we are the only two rigs there. 
It was one of those moments that left ya just standing there with your mouth hanging open. But knowing my partner, I knew the show had just begun...

He got out of his truck and walked down to this fella that by now had sunk his boat but was still in his car. Partner asked him what he was doing and the guy told my partner that that was his fav. slip for us to put in next to him.

Partner( so mad he was slobbering) told guy he had two options:
A) he could pull out of the way
B) he could finished launching and no sooner then he did, he had an ^#@& whipping coming.



Guy pulled out of the way. 

Partner was mad the rest of the evening slinging lures all up in the tree's and weeds till I finally told him if he slung another up on the bank, I was gonna go get 'Mr. Ski Nautique' to straighten him out.


----------



## b912 (Apr 4, 2008)

Similar experience there for me. One and only time I'll ever fish Alum.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Its funny my father in law just lived a couple miles from there and fished it during the week all the time. Well this spring he moved down by us to be closer to the grandkids so he hasnt had his boat in the water this year , we have been using my 9.9 boat around here. Since we are leaving next week for lake st claire we thought we better get it out and make sure everything was ok and that was the only day we both could go. Wont make that mistake again, think I would rather be stranded in the middle of st claire in a storm than fight those morons lol !! 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

one labor day week end my dad, brother and i were camping and fishing out of east harbor st. park. one the busiest day of the week end there sat two large people in a small boat that wouldn't start. these people knew nothing about boating, they just bought the boat and came to the park to launch it. my brother and i tried to help while dad was parking the truck, no luck. there were people lined up in front and behind them along the dock. we didn't bother to stick around to find out what happened.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

That's why I crappie fish the ramps after dark. Fishing isn't bad, but watching the drunk guys running on unstable floating docks to the truck for more beer, priceless


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

CaptKC said:


> that place is loaded with Idiots - galena ramp was a zoo yesterday. took me an hour to get out yesterday afternoon. Some people should not be allowed to own boats
> 
> 
> 
> one guy pulled up to the loading dock and let his wife hold onto the boat while he went to get his trailor - they blocked a middle lane for at least 30 minutes.



Me and a friend had someone try to do this at Delaware while my trailer was in the water I just had my buddy thread the needle onto the trailer. Needless to say they weren't happy lol


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I went to Alum last night around 10. Didn't take the boat, just flingin' baits around the ramps at Chesire.

In rolls the belligerent, loud-mouth trailer trash type pulling an older 22-24' cabin cruiser type boat with a medium size suv.

From the time they show up, in multiple vehicles, the swearing and loudness begins. Only one of them, a younger lady, seemed to have any common sense and decency.

So, we have the "men", two women and three kids ranging from baby to boy around 5 and girl maybe 8 or 9.

"F" this, "F" that, what the "F"....every other word was "F" something. One women was not as bad as the "men" but I'd be embarrassed if I was with someone talking like that loud so everyone within a mile radius can hear.

So, they start backing in and about half way down the suv starts sliding. Eventually the tires grab and it stops. Then repeat. Then repeat again.

Now the boat is in the water. And sure enough it won't start.

Then the white trash display was on hyper-drive. 

I hear one of them say turn all three batteries on, then another say we only have 10 volts. They endlessly crank the engine over.

Mixed in their conversations was the occasional "we ain't dumb" which followed every time they seemed to figure something out or feel smart. Which was sort of amusing considering one of these "we ain't dumb" comments was preceded by "I don't know where the air filter goes."

Well, a can of starter fluid later ( I could hear the endless sprays flowing into the carb) and it finally fired up. Which I felt sort of sad about because I really wanted to see if that suv could pull it back up the ramp. Should be pretty interesting when they come back in with a little bit of bilge and wet ramps from all the other boats.

I was happy they got it going because the little kids seemed really excited to go boating. Just irritated that people act that way around their kids in public. It makes you wonder how they act when not in public.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I remember 2 incidents at C.C.Lake.One a van with a big Bass boat backed in and just kept going until the van was completely under the water.The boat floated up with the trailer.The people got out OK but what a mess.

The other was when here comes a BIG Dodge Ram with a Big pleasure boat.He's having trouble getting it straight and then decides to pull out and start over.But,when he gave it the gas,nothing.That Big Ram could not pull the Big boat out.He gives it the pedal to the metal and I start smelling something burning and all this smoke.All of a sudden a Big Bang goes off and it's his transmission throwing fluid everywhere.He was in Dire Straights.I had to leave and I don't know what happened after that.

And the Men who cuss and scream at their wives at the ramp because they can't get it done is repulsing.One lady gets out of the truck and walks away while he is in the boat and he is still cussing her out.What a Show.



Roscoe


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

VENT!!! but remember most of these people are trying to learn just like you did. I try to help them learn (not sit around and laugh or b###h about them.

Sorry, I'm venting also.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

hang_loose said:


> VENT!!! but remember most of these people are trying to learn just like you did. I try to help them learn (not sit around and laugh or b###h about them.
> 
> Sorry, I'm venting also.


Trying to learn? We're not discussing backing a trailer. For the most part this is about common sense and courtesy. No one had to teach me not to prep my boat ON the ramp.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> walks away while he is in the boat and he is still cussing


... after that, look for a good deal on a boat popping up on craigslist ...


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Without a sign it wont get better

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

avantifishski said:


> Without a sign it wont get better
> 
> Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



LMAO...sorta like the signs that say "no fishing from docks"?

I gotta mention this one from Griggs:

I was coming back to the dock and sitting on the dock next to Fishinger are these people with damn near an entire camp set up. Blankets, food, fishing gear, chairs, etc. I wish I would have taken a pic if nothing more than for a little amusement.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Friend told me of an incident at Alum where a family was putting in their pontoon. The husband and kids were in the pontoon and the wife was trying to back in. She was having problems and the husband was not happy and decided to have her get out and he would do it. They had all the windows up and the air running in the truck. The husband backs down, gets out to unhook the bow strap. When he did this he shut his door. In the truck the family dog decided to come over to the driver&#8217;s side and lock the doors. So family locked out and truck and pontoon stuck on the ramp.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Stanimals2 - Sorry about your trip to Alum -Now that summer boating is here I almost pray for rain so it keeps those summer boaters out of the water.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

BottomBouncer said:


> LMAO...sorta like the signs that say "no fishing from docks"?
> 
> I gotta mention this one from Griggs:
> 
> I was coming back to the dock and sitting on the dock next to Fishinger are these people with damn near an entire camp set up. Blankets, food, fishing gear, chairs, etc. I wish I would have taken a pic if nothing more than for a little amusement.


Well smart guy i think we are talking about 2 types of ppl causing ramp issues. First we have the idiots who just dont give a damn about rules or have common courtesy but at the same time dont know or want to learn the right/best way to use the ramp.(same guys who fish off the dock)..then we have the 2nd group of ppl at the dock who just plain and simple don't know the proper steps to launch correctly,but they want to know and because they don't leads to low confidence and nervousness with a line of know it all jerks with boats starring and shaking there heads while waiting for them to get it figured out.so i say a sign with some basic launch info like where to prep boat,line forms here,check the plug,etc....

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pintail13 (Jul 1, 2012)

hey botombouncer its funny you should bring up somebody trying to pull a large boat with a smaller vehicle. My wife and I were passing the Cheshire ramp one evening and saw a guy trying to pull a large (26+ foot) boat out with a SMALL suv. Well after he left a lot of rubber on the ramp he did something next I wouldn't have believed if I hadn't seen it with my own two eyes. He had his wife start the boat tilt the motor up and PUSH the suv up the ramp!! There had to be 15-20 boats watching and another 20-30 people standing around watching the show. UNBELIEVEABLE!!


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

I keep the boat docked at Alum and Saturday mornings after Memorial day is the only time I use it on the weekends in the summer. I will never go out on a summer holiday weekend. If you had a bad experience at the ramps, try to make it out there during the week. The fishing is worth it. I usually try to stay in the coves off of the main lake when I can, but it always amazes me how many skiers ski right on the points. If you fish the points, some come up to 2-3 feet of water. I pray that I never experience a bad accident. Rules should be posted at the ramps on proper launching etiquette.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

If it helps we got inconsiderate a-holes here in knox county too.. why just this friday I was trying to enjoy some catfishing with a buddy out on a public dock (there's no sign so you can fish from this one).. when after a few fish a group of about 6 guys and one girl down the shore a little ways decided to join us on the dock (whatever its a big dock and its public so I dont care) but then came the repeated f-bombs the obnoxious loud inapropriate chatter. several crossing of our lines, then to top it off repeated muttering of rather rude things towards me and buddy as we continued to pull cats out while they weren't catching.. we eventually got fed up with them and decided to walk the banks and bass a little both rather annoyed that a good night of fishing was marred but a bunch of drunk punks seemingly trying to start crap because we were out fishing them. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

dstiner86 said:


> If it helps we got inconsiderate a-holes here in knox county too.. why just this friday I was trying to enjoy some catfishing with a buddy out on a public dock (there's no sign so you can fish from this one).. when after a few fish a group of about 6 guys and one girl down the shore a little ways decided to join us on the dock (whatever its a big dock and its public so I dont care) but then came the repeated f-bombs the obnoxious loud inapropriate chatter. several crossing of our lines, then to top it off repeated muttering of rather rude things towards me and buddy as we continued to pull cats out while they weren't catching.. we eventually got fed up with them and decided to walk the banks and bass a little both rather annoyed that a good night of fishing was marred but a bunch of drunk punks seemingly trying to start crap because we were out fishing them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ran into the same thing recently at deer creek below the damn...two guys and some chick were there with a fire going. I walked about 30 yards up stream of them and immediately caught a 18" saugeye followed by a hand full of dinks. They left shortly thereafter and after being tired of breathing in the smoke of the trash they decided to burn when the left instead of throwing in the trash can 10' from them, I walked down to put the fire out. They had used a burning stick to write "you're gay" in a foam cushion they were using to sit on. I would have thought they were just white trash buttholes but I was honestly shocked that they used proper grammar in their attempt at an insult. I LOL'd at the fact that they left thinking they were cool kids and threw everything away. Sometimes people need a good smack upside the head, like these turds, but most people honestly just need a hand. I'll help anyone out, but if you're obviously being jackass, well, good luck.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Stupid behavior by young people...happens. They also write stuff like that ironically. We're not supposed to get it because we are old.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

there should be boater safety/training courses which all boat drivers need to take in order to operate a boat...i mean, boating can kill people more easily than driving. 


with that said, i have been to a launch before and made an idiot out of myself, because i couldnt figure out how to get the jet ski trailer in the water (no trailer experience at the time). i could have really used some good advice that day, but instead, i got heckled to no end by the guys waiting in line behind me. "IF YOU CANT LOAD IT, DONT BOAT IT!!!!" if it looks like somenone doesnt know what theyre doing, and you do, it always helps to lend a hand or some good advice. id hate to be labeled an a-hole just because i didnt know what to do.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

gerb said:


> there should be boater safety/training courses which all boat drivers need to take in order to operate a boat...i mean, boating can kill people more easily than driving.
> 
> 
> .


I agree there needs to be some sort of training course in safety. But unfortunately your gonna still end up with idiots.. just like the idiots with drivers licenses. Lol. It would be worth a try tho maybe get some sense into people.. I dont own a boat but I do have a kayak and just the experiences I've had and seen on the water with boaters who either aren't paying attention or just dont care. I wont take my yak to a play lake ever agian I did one time and that was enough for me. Three times I about went in because of play boaters cutting it to close to me at full throttle, one being a massive 20'+ pontoon boat that I could of smacked with my fishing pole. .. (and I dont go to far from the shores on lakes)..
.. 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

you're right, you will still end up with idiots...but when it comes time to ticket them, the excuse "well, im new and just didnt know" wont cut it. fine the hell out of them, because at that point, its not naivety, its just straight ignorance for the rules and regulations.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

gerb said:


> you're right, you will still end up with idiots...but when it comes time to ticket them, the excuse "well, im new and just didnt know" wont cut it. fine the hell out of them, because at that point, its not naivety, its just straight ignorance for the rules and regulations.


I agree it should be about helping those who want to help themselves..


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i have dreams of owning a boat one day, only problem is, i cant drive one to save my life. if i ever get one, or am expected to operate one, id like to take some classes for it, not only for safety and experience, but also because i dont want to be "that guy" that you guys talk about on the water.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I just paddle in a friend's canoe. We stay far away from the powerboats and jetskis. The only other people around us are fishermen and a few other paddlers - too much work for anyone else to get there.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

BottomBouncer said:


> Trying to learn? We're not discussing backing a trailer. For the most part this is about common sense and courtesy. No one had to teach me not to prep my boat ON the ramp.


BottomBouncer, nothing against you... but some people need a little guidance (or help). And I will help if I can.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

My poor, poor Alum..... remember when it was new? NO boat traffic! BIG bass, BIG walleye..... Bull gills...... weed beds...... clear water.

Ahhhhhhhh....those were the days.....

I must be getting old.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

hang_loose said:


> BottomBouncer, nothing against you... but some people need a little guidance (or help). And I will help if I can.


Agreed. You can usually tell who's new.
Someone helped me earlier in the year. The wind was blowing my little boat all over while trying to get it back on the trailer.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

It sure wouldn't hurt if a ranger or two showed up at the ramps on a weekend. But that is dreaming. Just a little hard for them to get out of those trucks.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> BottomBouncer, nothing against you... but some people need a little guidance (or help). And I will help if I can


Yea, my son and I witnessed a rather dis-heartening event at Lake Logan earlier this year which there was a group of fisherman standing up by the bathroom laughing at a fella(obvious rookie) trying to put his boat on his trailer on a very windy day instead of walking down and giving the fella a hand. 
I wrote about it in a prior thread.

First thought that went through my mind was that it's very rare to see one sportsman that acts like that but six all in one spot. Which is what I told my son. Must have set some kind of record.

My sons first thought was to say something nasty to them for not helping the fella.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Yea, my son and I witnessed a rather dis-heartening event at Lake Logan earlier this year which there was a group of fisherman standing up by the bathroom laughing at a fella(obvious rookie) trying to put his boat on his trailer on a very windy day instead of walking down and giving the fella a hand.
> I wrote about it in a prior thread.
> 
> First thought that went through my mind was that it's very rare to see one sportsman that acts like that but six all in one spot. Which is what I told my son. Must have set some kind of record.
> ...


this begs the question did you and the son walk down and help the guy?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes, we helped him.

His gas mtr. wouldn't start so he tried to use his trolling mtr. It wouldn't work. He was clearly upset and flustered as his boat had blown up against the rocks.

We found the TM breaker tripped.

Wanted to look at his gas mtr. but with the luck the poor fella was having he just wanted to go home. So we helped him put his boat on the trailer. 
I think he even made the comment something to the affect that "with the way his day was going, he would probably end up going over the spillway".

Anyways, felt pretty bad for the guy. And the fact that these jerks didn't bother to help but were actually making fun of the guy, not to his face but they were close enough I' m sure he could hear, bugged me the rest of the day. 

I know it bugged my son really bad as he was very quite most of the trip.

There was one guy out of the bunch that the boy really wanted to jump on. Son made the statement," if he says one more word, I'm gonna shove that beer can down his throat". 
Since I obviously know him very well, I knew I had to get him in the boat and away from there asap. 
Was glad to be there not only to help the guy out but to try and keep the son calmed down as well.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> end up going over the spillway


That's a strange thing about Logan, it seems there's no safety cable at the dam and you can boat right to it. I was in the parking lot looking up at guys in a boat and I though that was odd.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

I went early Monday with my son, his buddy 12 year olds, & two adults in my boat...5 in the boat. It was rainy a little. Everyone caught fish . I think we were the second trailer there. Front row. When we left there were about a dozen trailers.never in my life would I do that on a weekend. 
When in line or at a ramp, its simple. Pull off to the side, in strap boat, put everything in...if someone gets ahead of you great as long as they are ready. Don't hold up a line doing that.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yea, you would think there would be a safety cable in place. And more then just one buoy. If a fella unfamiliar with the lake was plugging the shoreline across from the main ramp at night towards the dam, he could find himself in trouble fairly quick.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

shud be every ramp everywhere or fine






just like click it or ticket....

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Alum is a cluster (You fill in the words) I haven't been there in years because of the amount of stupid, ignorant idiots that go there on weekends. That place has to be the gathering place for every ass in the State. I've seen so many accidents, fights and plain disrespect in all the years I use to go there. If I would go again, it would be mid week, early and gone by 10:00 AM before the jerks show up. My thanks for your Dad doing what he did. Sometimes we have to just take a deep breath and walk away.


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

I fished off the docks a few times this year. Had to since the water level was so high. Whenever boats showed up I would just reel my poles in and move. I keep my equipment organized so it only takes me about 30 seconds to pack up and relocate.


----------



## harry1 (Apr 17, 2004)

too many people are too many people. over crowed rats act poorly to.


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

This is exactly why You will not find me at any of our lakes, streams, or reservoirs during the weekends or holidays. I go Monday through Friday unless a holiday falls on one of those days. A lot less azzholes to deal with.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

I too remember Alum when it opened, weeds, gills, bass, crappie and slow of pace.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

no its just trollerz who cut to close for compfort,hell last year some guy and his 2 boys got swamped and there bass boat sunk the boys were under 12 yrs..Jerks everywhere

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

slowtroller said:


> I too remember Alum when it opened, weeds, gills, bass, crappie and slow of pace.


A friend and I fished Alum the first day they opened it to the public. We didn't have a boat and fished from shore. We went to Plum Road, and you could drive all the way down to the shoreline. We absolutely slayed the crappie and bass on a no. 3 Mepps Black Fury! 
It was a great day! And we didn't see another shore fisherman all day!


----------

